# Playstation Vita



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Just curious to know if anyone was getting one?


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

I would like to get one, but I'm trying to hold off for a while since I got the pspgo and well....we all know how that turned out.


----------

